# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  california-south america

## TravelMate

hello my friends!!   is somebody backpacking to south america thru central america???
i'm going in sep/oct,,,,??????

----------


## davidsmith36

California (/ˌkælɪˈfɔːrnjə, -ni.ə/ (About this sound listen) KAL-i-FORN-yə, KAL-i-FOR-nee-ə) is the most populous state in the United States and the third most extensive by area. Located on the Pacific coast, California shares borders with Oregon to the north, Nevada and Arizona to the east, and the Mexican state of Baja California to the south. The state capital is Sacramento

----------


## Ly Tong

i dont want it to happen, but sometimes you have to face crash and  burn situation, and do nothing and look on all the bridges burn. Thats sad
---------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html https://bsscommerce.com/blog/top-100...free-download/ https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------

